# größe brake-disk im switch sl



## granny smith (19. April 2008)

ich habe heute nen switch sl gesehen das eine 203 millimeter scheibe verbaut hat

ich selber fahre eine hope 180 mm anlage hinten und das is so ur knapp 
wie kann sowas gehen ? 

hab mit der 180iger scheibe noch 3 millimeter bis zur strebe !!!!!

gibts da tricks?


----------



## granny smith (20. April 2008)

fahrt ihr allle 180 scheiben hinten oder hat wer was großes drin 

nu kommt ich hab keinen bock auf nuckelscheibe wenns größer geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (20. April 2008)

Im 2004er Switch SL hatte ich hinten eine 8" Hayes Disc. Also gehts wohl. Die Strebe ist dafür sogar angepasst


----------



## granny smith (21. April 2008)

die strebe is angepasst???

bei mir sind es bei der 185iger noch 2 millimeter bis zur strebe und zum trettlager hin wirds immer enger

hat das ältere model eine andere schwinge?


----------



## granny smith (26. April 2008)

vom suppurt bei rocky mountain hab ich auch gehört das nur 183 mm scheibe rauf darf ...

habt ihr die schwingen mit dem hammer flach gekloppt ???


----------



## iNSANE! (26. April 2008)

Oh man, nein, natürlich hab ich den Hinterbau in den Schraubstock geklemmt - mim Hammer wirds ja total ungleichmäßig!


----------



## Nofaith (27. April 2008)

Ich hatte auf meinem Switch SL (2005er) auch 'ne 8" Hayes drauf, passte einwandfrei. Was für 'nen Rahmen fährst Du denn?


----------



## granny smith (27. April 2008)

]ich hab mal fotos gemacht damit ihr seht wie sau eng das abgeht






hier also mal der rahmen um den es geht





das dann die traurige wahrheit wieviel platz da noch is mit 180 mm





hier die vortsetzung der traurigen wahrheit


es ist verbaut ein radsatz aus einem demo 8 135x10mm also nix exotisches


----------



## decolocsta (27. April 2008)

sieht echt sehr eng aus, wobei es halt eig. echt klar gehen sollte...


----------



## granny smith (27. April 2008)

genau so sieht es aus ..******* eng !!!! darum war meine frage ja auch irgendwie berechtigt ..... 

rocky sagte wie ich erwähnt hab max. 183 mm

hat mal wer nen foto von seinem disc< >streben abstand


----------



## bike-it-easy (27. April 2008)

Probier doch mal spaßeshalber ein anderes Hinterrad aus. Nur um festzustellen, ob die Bremsscheibenaufnahme am Nabenkörper nicht doch ein bißchen weit nach links baut (weiß zwar nicht warum - könnte ja sein) oder der Nabenkörper prinzipiell zu weit links sitzt (ich weiß, ist unwahrscheinlich, aber bei einigen Naben geht das sogar - keine Ahnung wie die Achseinheit der Specializednabe aufgebaut ist). Dein Bremssattel ist ja in den Postmountaufnahmen schon ganz nach links geschoben (da würde also schon noch was gehen)

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## granny smith (27. April 2008)

ich muss auch sagen das wir dieses manko auch vermuten .... der laufrad satz im demo is asymetrisch gespeicht und sitzt im rahmen des demo weit zur einen seite !!!!! 

wenn klappt kann ich heute nen LRS von einem sx trail der symetrisch ist probieren 

der kumpel hat eine 203 mm scheibe avid drin .,..... wenns an dem is .. muss ich mal über eine andere Nabe nachdenken !!!!!


----------



## Jendo (3. Mai 2008)

In das SL passen zu 100% 203er Scheiben! Bei meinem 04er war es so, bei meinem 05er ist es immer noch so. und bei den anderen Switch Ridern klappt es ja auch...


----------



## granny smith (3. Mai 2008)

so hab heute mal nen sx trail hinterrad rein gebaut ..... mit ner 203er .... fazit 1,5 mm platz 
aber wir haben mal eine 10er unterlegscheibe zwischen geschoben ... die hatte so um die 2 mm stärke ... neue hope scheibe is schon bestellt (grins) 

@jendo: schau dir meine bilder an ... ich weiß nicht was da los is ....du siehst ja das es ur knapp is .... aber mit der unlegscheibe als distanzstück hab ich 3 millimeter platz zur strebe das sollte locker reichen und das bissl spannung was da erzeugt wird is minimal da ich die 2 millimeter mit 3 fingern drücken (ziehen) konnte


----------

